# Bikerview



## Michael. (Oct 1, 2014)

.
Bikerview



.​


----------



## AprilT (Oct 1, 2014)

Some of the best people in the world are bikers and do more charitable work raising funds for all kinds of kids and others.  I've met a few and volunteered with them at a children's shelter in Tampa, where they made regular visits and donations. One of the biker groups here in the city I now live in they often raise money for important causes.  Like with anything there are good and bad people, has nothing to do with their style of dress, lifestyle, culture or other label one would like to use to live within their own ignorances.


----------



## Ina (Oct 1, 2014)

When I was recovering from cancer, I weighed 85 pounds, and was only 5'5". I looked like death warmed over.  I was in the process of my second divorce, and really needed a job.  I was going up and down the local streets looking for a job, any job, but no one wanted to take a chance on me. Out of desperation, I walked into a dirty mechanic's motorcycle shop. The owner took my application, and asked me if I was a drug user. I explained the cancer issue, and prepared to leave, just as I had the many other places I had asked for a job.
The big greasy mean looking owner asked me to wait as he went into the back of his shop.  He came back with a Nikon camera, and asked me if I could read the camera instruction, and make the camera work for him.
So I spent the afternoon reading and checking out the camera's functions. When the owner came back into his office I showed him the basics of his camera.
He then told me he was looking for a person that could take pictures of the tear down process of the motorcycles he and his employees worked on, so he could show his clients what was wrong with their bikes.  He asked me if I wanted the job.  Did I.
Then he and his wife gave me a place to stay until I got well enough to to be able to get a place on my on. 
That couple taught me a lot about how to care for other people that might be in need of a helping hand.  
They are gone now, but I will always hold them in my heart.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh Ina what a lovely story, I've said it before and I'll say it again,.,you not only have the makings of a book about your life, but with everything you've gone through the bad the terrible, and the good times it would make a wonderful not only  heartbreaking, but also heart warming film


----------

